# Ferocious fence barking at the neighbors dog ;-(



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

I posted earlier about Sienna's territorial barking. She barks or growls at things through the front window, even neighbors she knows- she is telling "movement" in her sector what for. She is more choosy at things in the backyard- usually people with big dogs that are walking the trail behind our house.

Our neighbor on one side has a small Corgi mix. Fortunately the dog doesn't seem to be out in the yard much, but when she is, Sienna charges through my garden barking/growling at the fence. That dog seems to ignore her, thank goodness.

We have new neighbors on the other side who have an English Spaniel PUPPY. This pup is about 3 or so months old. A little yappy, but it seems she is being protective. Sienna went NUTS along the fence yesterday while the pup was out in their yard, running up and down and growling and barking, nose to the bottom of the fence. She sounded terrible. Thankfully the neighbors were okay with it and seem to be pretty open minded, but we were embarrassed. (the puppy was hardly barking, only in response to Sienna's tirade)

I should mention that away from the house Sienna is more of a wimp, she is leash nervous. We are hoping one day to introduce the two dogs away from the house, off lead, but not sure if it will matter back in territory.

I don't know if we can fix this? I would appreciate any and all ideas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! TIA!!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Sorry I have no ideas - just wanted to say sorry you're dealing with this. I'm on the opposite end of the fence. Ranger and I just moved from a dog-free neighborhood back to my parents' house which shares fences with two families that have dogs. Ranger is stunned with the novelty and keeps going to the fences to check the dogs out. The one neighbour's dogs usually ignore Ranger sticking his nose through the fence so that's lost it's fun.

Now, Ranger will go and set off the other neighbour's black lab until she starts barking hysterically, then he runs out of the garden acting all innocent. I talked to the neighbours about it and told them I'll try to keep him out of there since it's not fair to the black lab. 

Maybe try re-directing her, or doing some training sessions in close proximity to the fence, so even though she wants to be distracted - she has to look at you and pay attention. That way you can also praise her by the fence for listening to you and she'll realize that the dog on the other side isn't as big a deal. Ideally, start with the training happening far enough way she's not completely tuning you out, then gradually move closer until she's working distraction-free right next to it.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

1) Increase her off-property walks. 20 min 2x a day is the typically recommended amount. Yes it's good exercise, but she will also be seeing and smelling and hearing different things. The exposure to the outside world will, in part, help decrease her behavior. In some dogs this is all it takes to change the barking behavior!
2) PREVENTION. Every time she's barking, she is getting worked up, different chemicals in her brain. This will make her more likely to be sett off in the next hours/days. Any time she is barking, it will take more work to change the behavior.
3) Develop solid responses to a few basic cues in the house (name, down, hand touch, spin...doesn't matter what). And then practice in the front yard. And back yard. Use HIGH value reinforcers. Not just treats, but chicken or steak or whatever she loves best.

Report back...and we'll go over the next steps!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Great advice from Reddog as usual! My response would have been don't allow her to continue the barking behavior, as it just encourages more. Try to break it right away by calling her inside, playing with her....something. She defintely needs to work on socializing with other dogs. Have you seenher with any other dogs? How is she when they are face to face off your property?


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Jax's Mom said:


> Great advice from Reddog as usual! My response would have been don't allow her to continue the barking behavior, as it just encourages more. Try to break it right away by calling her inside, playing with her....something. She defintely needs to work on socializing with other dogs. Have you seenher with any other dogs? How is she when they are face to face off your property?


Thanks so much everyone- I need to go get some high value treats/toys, what we have is not working. We do call her and bring her inside, but it is hard to get her to break away. I am so glad they (neighbors) are easy going about it.

We do have a problem with her on leash/off property with other dogs, though not always and she is getting better. She is nervous... will sniff and then maybe back up or give a "I'm nervous" bark. Once she went after a younger dog, (stepped forward) so, unfortunately I am nervous when she does meet dogs. I am trying hard to let go and relax. She seems to do better if she is on a loose leash, so we have to choose between working on healing or meeting dogs, as people don't always adhere to the leash laws here  She is usually pretty good off leash, but she is more interested in chasing a ball or saying hello to humans, not playing with other dogs.


----------

